

Erjang - A JVM-based Erlang VM - Kototama
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Erjang-A-JVM-based-Erlang-VM

======
marcc
When should we expect to see someone run Erjang on Google AppEngine?

~~~
nivertech
How do you suggest to handle Distributed Er[l|j]ang on GAE Java?

GAE and AWS Beanstalk are great fit for web apps and web sites, where each
worker is identical.

In case of Er[l|j]ang each node will need to have different node name and be
connected to other nodes, otherwise it will not be much useful to me.

I also need to launch different clusters, so it getting complicated.

------
dennyabraham
this reminds me of the effort to port erlang to android. both projects are of
questionable utility, but so is climbing mount everest

[http://www.burbas.se/artiklar/erlang-for-the-android-
plattfo...](http://www.burbas.se/artiklar/erlang-for-the-android-plattform/)

~~~
jchrisa
you can install CouchDB from the Android market

------
technomancy
Flash warning, please.

------
drstrangevibes
my main question is why? Seems to be the worst of both worlds..... All the
pain of Erlang syntax without any of the incredible stability and scalability
of Erlang.

~~~
daleharvey
The erlang vm isnt magical, erlangs stability is derived from the semantics of
the language and that should transfer to the jvm fine.

on the same vein erlangs syntax and semantics are heavily linked, erlangs
syntax is not some afterthought with a vm that makes everything stable, its a
core feature of the language and a big part of why its a pleasure to program
and rock solid

~~~
drstrangevibes
besides it being functional and process orientated, theres lots about erlang
syntax, that is just cumbersome, unwieldy and unnecessary, the interested
reader is refferred to <http://damienkatz.net/2008/03/what_sucks_abou.html>.
To claim that stability is a facet of the syntax , is questionable given as it
would imply that languages like reia <http://reia-lang.org/> are less stable,
which i would very much doubt. Also in terms of stability ive yet to hear of a
jvm based project with 99.999% uptime. You seem to suggest that this is
because all of the java programs out there are not written to the same
standard, this clearly cant be true. Finally, I wait anxiously for the day
that a single jvm can handle as many concurrent processes as a single erlang
execution environment. This is all my opinion, but what you say doesnt really
make sense to me.

~~~
runT1ME
>Also in terms of stability ive yet to hear of a jvm based project with
99.999% uptime.

Azul systems has said that for many clients, they've achieved perfect
reliability in terms of uptime, and that the only reason they don't have five
nines uptime is because deployments happen often enough that it doesn't count
as uninterrupted uptime.

> Finally, I wait anxiously for the day that a single jvm can handle as many
> concurrent processes as a single erlang execution environment.

It sounds like you are talking nonsense. Do you understand that a 'single jvm'
is _one process_ , so to say that a single jvm can handle as many concurrent
processes is meaningless. Do you mean threads? I'm quite certain the JVM's
thread scalability is much higher than erlang's vm. Are you familiar with the
architecture of either?

~~~
drstrangevibes
yes I meant processes as in the generic term you might say executions as
erlang process are different to Java threads. I meant a comparison of
concurrent 'activities' as comparing a Java thread model to an erlang process
model is somewhat pointless. I am interested in any Java program you might
have that can run thousands of threads without grinding to a halt. please show
me I didn't think it possible!

~~~
runT1ME
I'm doing simultaneousness processing of 700-800 transactions on my dual core
laptop on the JVM. I think on a production grade server a thousand or so is
not going to be an issue.

Your Garbage Collector and program's contention is going to a bigger scaling
bottleneck than the JVM itself.

